# Hey hello... Happy to be here to help! May need some help here n there.



## Joules (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello fellow's thinking like pancreas'! - this is really as it is - not always an easy thing to be.

Am thankful to have found this site, so thanks to whomever put it together and to those sharing their experiences of living with diabetes.

*I am a type 1. 
*40, going on 26 years of age.
*Diabetic since 14.
*No complications, until I received a background retinopathy letter a few days ago  . Understanding that this is common and simply means to cut out more starchy foods - Rice Noodles mixed with sweet potato! - This stuff I think would suggest I need to take 2 doses of insulin because it is both a low and high glycaemic food! <this is a topic within itself I will raise at some point am sure!
*Blood sugars are mostly in the normal range, though I am a food grazer, which makes it a little tricky at times. I check my blood sugar as much as possible throughout the day and nights, then tweak with fast acting if need be.
*Count my carbohydrates and balance each 10g with 2 units which works for me. Some foods work with this, others not! Learning as time goes by - this is ongoing.

It's a wacky thing to have, but hey ho, think we could be healthier than most non-diabetic people as we have to listen to our body by understanding what feels good to eat and not. Makes it a blessing in disguise somewhat perhaps.

Nice to be here, and hello again


----------



## Northerner (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Joules, welcome to the forum  Just wondering, have you been on a diabetes education course, such as DAFNE? There are quite a few members who have been diagnosed a long time who have been pretty much left to get on with things once they become adults, with the assumption being made that you probably have little left to learn. But, as you say, we are always learning! 

I look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## Redkite (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Joules and welcome to the forum 

Sounds like you have things under control!  What insulin regime are you on?


----------



## Joules (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello Northerner and Redkite, good to hear from you.

I have never been on an education course for Diabetes. I think you are right that; was diagnosed a long time back - left to deal with it all alone (ish), booh! This sounds interesting and a must. 

That letter from the hospital was a mad one to receive regarding retinopathy, and a first. So must get on with dealing with better control (which I was always assuming I had, pff). Where do I enrol?!

I am on NovoRapid and Lantus. Happy they updated me with those!

Before:
Breakfast (NR): 12
Lunch (NR): 10
Dinner (NR): 10
Bed (L): 18

Rare to drink, though being a Brit is perhaps more regular than rare. 2U for a beer, and tweaking with wine. 
Mind those hypo's! :-/ ... it is far better to just go home tbh!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 22, 2013)

I would definitely enquire about going on a course then Joules. It can be an eye-opener for some people, and you also benefit from meeting other people with diabetes and sharing their experiences. The main ones are DAFNE, BERTIE and XPert Insuulin, but your local CCG may run its own version. 

Background retinopathy can come and go, and it's encouraging to hear that you have had diabetes for decades and this is the first hint of a complication. Hopefully, it won't be detectable on your next scan if you can improve your control a little  Also, worth keeping an eye on your blood pressure as this can affect the eyes and kidneys.

In your earlier post you said you carb count, are the doses you have listed just an example of what you might take, or do you always have thise doses and eat an appropriate amount of carbs (which I have heard of some longer-diagnosed people doing)?

Another resource you might find useful is Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas. Don't be misled by the title, it applies to all ages and is an excellent reference guide for all Type1s


----------



## Joules (Oct 22, 2013)

Great, I will look into those courses, thank you Northerner!

Indeed, the retinopathy seemed very random, and the first thing ever to come up with regards secondary issues. Having read about it on this forum shows that it is reversible (thank gawd), so just need to test more and regulate better.

I do count the carbs for food, and yes you are right about the old method of stuck with 1 insulin dose - back in the day. Was over the moon when short acting arrived, as before I would have taken a morning insulin which had both long and short acting based on %'s, and the same at night. Now I have much better control. I am a musician which should make me somewhat mathematical - chance would be a fine thing. It has never been bang on constantly unless simply staying off carbs altogether.
I mentioned those noodles (for example) which have both a low and high glycaemic effect together. I just wonder how on earth diabetics cope with that - if at all? Do they have 2 insulin doses over the digestion process or what?!! Lol!? Crazy!

Northerner, how long have you been a type 1 for?
Thanks for the recommendation of the book, which I shall certainly check out..


----------



## jalapino (Oct 22, 2013)

A warm welcome buddy!!


----------



## Cleo (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey joules, welcome to the forum.  I noticed you are london based .... We having a little together on the 9th nov in a pub near Holborn (I think) .  Feel free to join if you like .... I can assure you we are a very friendly bunch ! 
Cleo


----------



## Redkite (Oct 22, 2013)

Joules said:


> I mentioned those noodles (for example) which have both a low and high glycaemic effect together. I just wonder how on earth diabetics cope with that - if at all? Do they have 2 insulin doses over the digestion process or what?!! Lol!? Crazy!



That's exactly what we used to have to do for foods like noodles or pasta when my son was still on injections.  I would work out the insulin for the whole meal, give part up front and the rest a couple of hours later.  MDI truly was multiple injections for him, as I'd also inject for snacks and inject a correction if he was too high etc.  He was having about 7 or 8 injections a day to get reasonable control.  But these things are SO much easier on a pump! . Have you ever considered a pump yourself?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 22, 2013)

Joules said:


> I mentioned those noodles (for example) which have both a low and high glycaemic effect together. I just wonder how on earth diabetics cope with that - if at all? Do they have 2 insulin doses over the digestion process or what?!! Lol!? Crazy!
> 
> Northerner, how long have you been a type 1 for?
> Thanks for the recommendation of the book, which I shall certainly check out..



Well, for the noodle example you would be better to look at something called the GL, or Glycaemic Load, as opposed to thinking about the individual constituents' GI. GI alone can be a bit misleading because it doesn't take into account portion size. The GL Diet for Dummies is a good introduction 

I was diagnosed in June 2008, a week before I was due to run a marathon in Stockholm, so to say it was a surprise would be a bit of an understatement! 

This forum was set up originally by a lady who had had diabetes for over 35 years but had never met another Type 1. Its intention was to try and remove some of the isolation which you can feel when those around you don't really 'get it', however well-intentioned they may be. Here, people know exactly what you are feeling! 

It will be the forum's 5th birthday on World Diabetes Day (November 14th), and some of us are meeting up in London (9th November) and Manchester (16th November)


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 22, 2013)

To digress from your main point and focus on noodles (yum), have you tried shiritake noodles (no carbs at all)?  You can get them in Holland & Barrett.


----------



## Joules (Oct 22, 2013)

Very happy to meet everyone here.
I know one other insulin dependant diabetic. We occasionally talk about weird adventures with low's, which is always totally understandable from living with it. Good to meet you all here. 

Thanks for the hangout invite in Holborn, that could be a great plan... will check back later nearer the day. During these meetings have you all had a low at some point altogether!? That'd be crazy, haha!
Congrats on your baby btw Clio, and great HB1c's, well done!!!! What is your diet like as those levels are brilliant. I think the lowest HB1c I ever had was 6.4, though on average 7.2

Ahhh... Shiritake noodles.. no, never heard of them until now. Will check them out. Where did they originate from I wonder? They sound like a mushroom.

Loads of info here, it's great. Thank you


----------



## trophywench (Oct 23, 2013)

They come from Japan or somewhere round those parts I believe.

I was gonna say, this split dose doings is rather hit and miss I always found on MDI (and before - UltraLente and one jab at night, in a glass syringe and boiling me pee up ROFLMAO) and in fact even with my pump, because although I can get it cock on with a multiwave bolus - 55% ish upfront, plus correction is needed at the time, or less correction if low pre meal) and the other 45% ish dripped in over 2 hours, that only applies to approx. max 60g carbs worth of rice or pasta, whatever I have with it.  If I say hang it and pig out with a serving more than that, it's still active after 5 or 6 hours - you know, when I've gone to bed.  I had concluded that on MDI anyway, cos who wants 2 jabs let alone 3 or more just for ONE flippin meal?  I did think I might get away with it with the fancy pants boluses on the pump, but had to admit defeat.

So I've stopped eating more of it, except when caught unawares and nowt else available, or nowt else available that I like.

PS I'm 63 but really 39 forever (cos my keyring says that on the fob) and going on 18 anyway.

Have you decided what to do when you grow up yet?  I haven't, unless you count divorcing Trophychap and marrying Harry Styles !


----------



## Cleo (Oct 23, 2013)

Joules said:


> Very happy to meet everyone here.
> I know one other insulin dependant diabetic. We occasionally talk about weird adventures with low's, which is always totally understandable from living with it. Good to meet you all here.
> 
> 
> ...



Many thanks joules ! 7.2 is not bad at all ! Think my lowest before this one was 6.0 (just shortly after I was diagnosed).  Wanting to fall pregnant and then being pregnant really gives you a kick up the backs**e, and gives you the motivation to work hard. 
I just eat a low GI diet and try not to overdo the portions.  And I test myself ALOT and that really helps as you get to understand whats going on.  First trimester I tested myself around 12-13 times daily and now I'm testing about 10-11 daily - sore fingers but its well worth it ! And of course 6-8 months of pre pregnancy planning really helped my control as well .  Just be happy you don't have a uterus so you don't have to worry about these things !!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2013)

One of the best tips I got for improving post-meal spikes was to inject well before eating. In the mornings I would normally inject and then eat shortly after, but I discovered one morning (having forgotten to eat after injecting) that my blood sugar levels hadn't changed in 45 minutes, so I ate and then tested an hour and two hours after eating and discovered my peak was much reduced. As the day progresses I need to inject a little closer to eating, due to increasing sensitivity, but still at least 30 minutes before eating.

You do have to apply caution when trying this, of course, as people can be very different, so plenty of testing to avoid hypos is necessary until you establish what works for you. My recent HbA1c was 5.5% - any hypos I have tend to be due to overestimating my mealtime bolus rather than due to timing (i.e. I would still have hypoed, but with a bigger peak soon after eating)


----------



## Joules (Oct 23, 2013)

Cor blimie, 5.5. However, I just remembered that it's measured with different metrics.. am I right? - now I am a little confuddled 

Yeah, I find that testing regularly is great; as I would simply have more insulin if needed which works well. Though occasionally fall low due to forgetting that food and insulin take time to break-down, so testing shortly after eating is not such a good plan - 2-3hrs is best. Bananas are the BEST for bringing the sugar levels back up. In fact, I am amazed that Dr's still recommend a can of coke. Bananas ROCK!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2013)

Joules said:


> Cor blimie, 5.5. However, I just remembered that it's measured with different metrics.. am I right? - now I am a little confuddled
> 
> Yeah, I find that testing regularly is great; as I would simply have more insulin if needed which works well. Though occasionally fall low due to forgetting that food and insulin take time to break-down, so testing shortly after eating is not such a good plan - 2-3hrs is best. Bananas are the BEST for bringing the sugar levels back up. In fact, I am amazed that Dr's still recommend a can of coke. Bananas ROCK!



Yes, they changed things in 2010 to give HbA1c in units of mmol/mol instead of a percentage. However, many people still get their results as a percentage. My most recent one was 5.5% which equates to 37 mmol/mol.

I think different things work well for different people for bringing levels up from a hypo. A banana would probably be no good for me unless it was almost black  I prefer jelly babies, personally, but coke or lucozade work well for me if I am dropping very quickly.


----------



## Steff (Oct 23, 2013)

Joules hi and a warm welcome x


----------



## trophywench (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh Alan's a one-off Joules, in more ways than one!

On diagnosis he was gobsmacked to be told, No Mr Eastwood, I'm afraid you *won't *be running in the Stockholm marathon a week on Saturday !

You still on ONE unit of Lantus Alan?



See what I mean, Joules?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Oh Alan's a one-off Joules, in more ways than one!
> 
> On diagnosis he was gobsmacked to be told, No Mr Eastwood, I'm afraid you *won't *be running in the Stockholm marathon a week on Saturday !
> 
> ...



Actually I should have been flying out 4 days after diagnosis! I felt so good when I got insulin after feeling so terrible and was working out what to do about getting some currency...  Took me a few months to realise just how ill I had been.

I stopped the lantus completely in April 2012 - just had the occasional couple of units when ill, so a total of about 8 units in 18 months...


----------



## Joules (Oct 24, 2013)

Redkite said:


> That's exactly what we used to have to do for foods like noodles or pasta when my son was still on injections.  I would work out the insulin for the whole meal, give part up front and the rest a couple of hours later.  MDI truly was multiple injections for him, as I'd also inject for snacks and inject a correction if he was too high etc.  He was having about 7 or 8 injections a day to get reasonable control.  But these things are SO much easier on a pump! . Have you ever considered a pump yourself?



That's interesting, I have never been told that insulin can be applied twice depending on the food type... it is just something I realised I do often to reduce levels. So that the 2nd (low glycaemic) peak does not make the blood sugar high, when would you suggest is the best time to have that 2nd insulin dose? 

It simply is not good enough with me going high by feeling it in my feet and breath (that's a strange one... do we all get a feeling there with high blood sugar?), then testing blood to discover I need another shot of insulin. That side of things has got to change, and this is all very interesting!

Many thanks


----------



## trophywench (Oct 24, 2013)

Joules

I should think this is probably covered in a lovely little book called 'Using Insulin' by John Walsh (I don't have that, on his his 'Pumping Insulin' ) however what Gary Scheiner says in 'Think Like a Pancreas' is (basically but there's a lot more LOL)

Split the bolus into two or 3 parts, each given about an hour apart starting at the mealtime.

My DSN said to try split 60/40 with an hour between - first.

You may need 50/25/25 with a 90 minute gap, or 45/55 with 90 minutes - you just have to play with the same meal on different days in an effort to get it about right!


----------



## Joules (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you trophywench. It does sound complicated, though a must sort - or simply to avoid these foods that don't work with the insulin supplied. I shall also have a word with the Doc to see what he suggests. I will check out this book - "Think like a Pancreas"...


----------



## Joules (Nov 9, 2013)

So where is the meetup tonight in Holborn?


----------



## Naty (Nov 9, 2013)

Joules said:


> So where is the meetup tonight in Holborn?



It was during the day - otherwise I'd have been there


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2013)

Joules said:


> So where is the meetup tonight in Holborn?



Hi Joules unfortunetly it has been and gone now, it was today from 10am kinda thing, We do have a section for meets if you wanna take a look, mind you theres only Manchester left this year and its next week


----------

